# TwistedWhiskerz Ohio Catfish Tournament Results Mosquito Lake



## JASON STANFIELD (May 24, 2011)

Saturday May 14, 2011 TwistedWhiskerz Ohio catfish Tournament Trail had our 2nd of 10 events this year at Mosquito Lake in Trumbull Ohio at Causeway Bait & Tackle Thank you Linda for having us and the boys are doing a great job at the docks. Didnt I mention rain before give us a break already a determined 25 teams showed up to fish. Awesome 

First place & Big fish went to Nathaniel & Spencer Torres of Elyria With a 4 fish total of 49.12 pounds. Their big fish was 31.10 pound flathead
Second Place went to Terry Knight of warren & Lou Costa of Chardon Landing 6 fish a total of 46.84.
Third Place went to Skip Martin of Copley landed 5 fish at 46.08 pounds had a nice 22.62 pound flathead

4th place 45.56 lbs. Kevin Hicks & Bruce Mcmemar 
5th place 39.96 lbs. Scott Riley fished solo. 
6th place 37.36 lbs. Steve & Justin Marconi 
7th place 36.40 lbs. Ron Brown & Jeff Rohrer 
8th place 36.18 lbs. Mike Kanuch & Dave Wilson 
9th place 35.68 lbs. Bob & Tom Tullar Brothers 
10th place 35.18 Jason & Charisse Stanfield 
Causeway Bait & tackle $25 prize winner Skip Martin 
SPORTSMAN CONNECTION prize winner Theresa Shank
All complete event pictures posted in our forum The Live Well 
IN CLOSING: 
Cant wait for Leesville event June 4th better be no rain!!!!. 25 team joined up to fish, another great turn out considering the lightening/rain storm.(people want to fish this year !!) 20 teams brought fish to the scales total of 615.48 lbs.3 flat heads were caught. Thank you all and well see you on a dry event at leesville. 
SPONSORS: 
These sponsors are supporting your experience with additional gifts and prizes!!! 
Thanks for supporting us all. 
Chet & Frans Country store Rippin Lips 
Gander Mountain River Fish Custom rods 
Monster Rod Holders Sportsman Connection 
Okuma


----------

